# Colonoscopy with biopsy and chromoendoscopy



## lroj136 (Nov 8, 2013)

I would also like to know what is the best way to bill for chromoendoscopy-colonoscopies.

At our GI meetings, they also noted that there is no CPT code for this specific procedure which they are still working on getting.

Others have suggested using the 22 modifier due to the additional time involved Others have also suggested 43499 with 59 modifier but noted that many insurance providers are not covering it.

I'm not sure about using an unlisted code.  I believe the more appropriate unlisted code would be 44799- unlisted procedure, intestine.

Thank you for your help.


----------

